# Concerned About America



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I woke up this morning very concerned about our nation. The Marxists seem to have a lot of momentum, power, and money and they aren't pretending to love America. Their obvious goal is to topple our monuments; our culture; our institutions; our history; and our freedoms/rights/liberties. 

Anyway, I pray for a miracle. America needs a spiritual awakening. What we're seeing is the result of America kicking God and His Son, Jesus Christ out of the public square. He's no longer allowed in government buildings, schools, shopping centers, etc. And Americans are the ones who helped usher Him out. When God leaves, a major void is created and BLM, Antifa, the Democrat Party, and general Satanism fills that void. 

Are we getting what we asked for? (Not that you and I asked for it but "we" in the national sense of the word). Is America the "New Babylon?"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a crucifix , picture of Jesus, and palms from plam Sunday hanging on the wall.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have spoken in general terms to several of my neighbors about this leftist violence. (Just to get a feel for their positions). Talk is cheap, but all profess to antifa getting a very “hot” reception here if they decide to come calling. The fire chief lives a few doors down. He told me the township supervisors informed the local police “to do whatever is necessary” but this bullshit will not be tolerated around here. So I pity the folks living in the cities enduring this crap. But I don’t think we have much to worry about around here. Over the years the Castle Doctrine has been well tested in local courts and no homeowners have been jailed yet so I guess our judges are on board too.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have a crucifix , picture of Jesus, and palms from plam Sunday hanging on the wall.


With all the churches getting burned down these days by God-hating anarchists and Marxists I'm not too sure how well your items will stop the tide. There was a well-known and popular, conservative judge who was removed from the bench several years ago because he refused to removed a copy of the 10 Commandments from his court building.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

How many know that our first Constitutional Congress supported and funded the printing of America's first Bible?

https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel04.html


> The Continental-Confederation Congress, a legislative body that governed the United States from 1774 to 1789, contained an extraordinary number of deeply religious men. The amount of energy that Congress invested in encouraging the practice of religion in the new nation exceeded that expended by any subsequent American national government. Although the Articles of Confederation did not officially authorize Congress to concern itself with religion, the citizenry did not object to such activities. This lack of objection suggests that both the legislators and the public considered it appropriate for the national government to promote a nondenominational, nonpolemical Christianity.
> 
> Congress appointed chaplains for itself and the armed forces, sponsored the publication of a Bible, imposed Christian morality on the armed forces, and granted public lands to promote Christianity among the Indians. National days of thanksgiving and of "humiliation, fasting, and prayer" were proclaimed by Congress at least twice a year throughout the war. Congress was guided by "covenant theology," a Reformation doctrine especially dear to New England Puritans, which held that God bound himself in an agreement with a nation and its people. This agreement stipulated that they "should be prosperous or afflicted, according as their general Obedience or Disobedience thereto appears." Wars and revolutions were, accordingly, considered afflictions, as divine punishments for sin, from which a nation could rescue itself by repentance and reformation.
> 
> The first national government of the United States, was convinced that the "public prosperity" of a society depended on the vitality of its religion. Nothing less than a "spirit of universal reformation among all ranks and degrees of our citizens," Congress declared to the American people, would "make us a holy, that so we may be a happy people."


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Check out this interview between Mike Huckabee and David Barton (Wallbuilders):


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

But yet "in God we trust" is still on our currency.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Here's a video of David Barton explaining the early Founders and their Christian roots. Tour of the Capitol Building:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> But yet "in God we trust" is still on our currency.


For the time being, anyway.

I had someone ask me once which "God" was being referenced. I had always considered it the "Christian God" but I'm not too sure these days.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Turn the question around, ask, which one do you think is being referenced? I think we need to be on the offense, as in, when called a racist, call back at them they are racist.

Let them defend their argument instead of us defending our position. my .02


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Turn the question around, ask, which one do you think is being referenced? I think we need to be on the offense, as in, when called a racist, call back at them they are racist.
> 
> Let them defended their argument instead of us defending our position. my .02


Very, very true. I'm all for fighting fire with fire. The left has become EXTREMELY aggressive lately. Christians can either become doormats and get stepped on or we can become Christian Soldiers willing to stand for freedom and our Constitutional Republic. For me ... the choice is clear! If you don't own a gun ... sell your coat and buy one (along with plenty of ammo).


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I firmly believe that the country's financial (or even moral) path is unsustainable... but we are also too far off the road to go back. Any "cuts" are either too minor to reverse the fall or are met with such protest (starving kids and stealing SS for seniors) that neither side can actually vote for them (too many on the teat)

Essentially the only way forward for meaningful change is things need to get so bad that society as a whole begs/wills the change.. AKA hit rock bottom... we aren't even close to rock bottom yet (but petal-to-the-metal to get there). some of my preps are meant for the up side of the v curve. Because if I don't plan to survive the crash and the fall-out... AND the light at the end of the tunnel, why bother starting?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I firmly believe that the country's financial (or even moral) path is unsustainable... but we are also too far off the road to go back. Any "cuts" are either too minor to reverse the fall or are met with such protest (starving kids and stealing SS for seniors) that neither side can actually vote for them (too many on the teat)
> 
> Essentially the only way forward for meaningful change is things need to get so bad that society as a whole begs/wills the change.. AKA hit rock bottom... we aren't even close to rock bottom yet (but petal-to-the-metal to get there). some of my preps are meant for the up side of the v curve. Because if I don't plan to survive the crash and the fall-out... AND the light at the end of the tunnel, why bother starting?


Yup ... the last three Presidents (including the current one) has spent our children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren into eternal debt. Nobody is interested in a balanced budget (with the possible exception of Rand Paul) so there's no sense in hoping that Congress will actually do its job. A few tax cuts are always nice but too little and too late to fix the monstrous debt.

Take a look at the current "Debt Clock":

https://usdebtclock.org/

Look at how fast the debt is rising. About $100,000.00 every three seconds. It takes me two years to make $100,000.00 and yet our government spends that much in three seconds. Of course, a lot of that is the interest on the debt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are getting what we allowed to happen.
Example of some I know and thinking process in how they vote. I am voting for xxx because they want to make Pot legal. When you point out all the crazy tax ideas the person they are voting for backs. The reply is that will never happen and I want my pot.
Friend voted for Obama. Obama will write off my two children college debts and free healthcare. That is all I want to hear. House and healthcare should be free. Ask them how anything can be free? 
To many have been convinced that there are no consequences for the votes for free stuff. 
It took awhile but the plan to change a society by taking over the education system worked. That is where we lost the battle.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have a crucifix , picture of Jesus, and palms from palm Sunday hanging on the wall.


They're sacramentals. Mother Angelica used to call them, "holy reminders." They're outward signs instituted by the Holy Church to give grace. They help to keep our heart and soul directed towards God.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> But yet "in God we trust" is still on our currency.


For how long I wonder?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Listen carefully, it's past time that the faithful patriots of our country realize that the great divide that now breeds and exists in America, will not subside after the election. This division is intentional and it has been carefully orchestrated with deliberate intent. Our strength is in numbers that are aligned and stand together in times of crisis. Our lifeline is standing in faith together in the Christian beliefs this nation was founded on. These strengths are in grave jeopardy.

To my despair, we have witnessed our nation become divided by race, economic, social, and political propaganda. The division is deep-rooted, the intentionally placed anger has become life-threatening to Americans. Be prepared for an election that sets the stage to catapult this hostile environment to the next level. The players believe this juncture is a matter of life and death.

Bi-partisan politics is now simply a word in the dictionary, you will not be seeing any olive branches displayed.

May God be with us all.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> For the time being, anyway.
> 
> I had someone ask me once which "God" was being referenced. I had always considered it the "Christian God" but I'm not too sure these days.


There is only one God. All others worshiped are but idols.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Yup ... the last three Presidents (including the current one) has spent our children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren into eternal debt. Nobody is interested in a balanced budget (with the possible exception of Rand Paul) so there's no sense in hoping that Congress will actually do its job. A few tax cuts are always nice but too little and too late to fix the monstrous debt.
> 
> Take a look at the current "Debt Clock":
> 
> ...


Take a look at who holds that debt and it gets really scary!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My great fear is that we have let the time for talk pass us by and that hard decisions will soon have to be made.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Take a look at who holds that debt and it gets really scary!!!


I'm reminded of this biblical verse:

*Revelation 22:20*, *"He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus."*

Satan is too powerful for any one of us to fend off alone. Together, as we don the Gospel Armor, we can trust that Christ will be our shield and our buckler. In Him shall we trust. Ultimately, He and His angels will cleanse this earth of the vile demons running the complicit governments of the world. They have sold their souls to the Devil in trade for power, money, and notoriety. And not only the global politicians but the religious leaders (including and especially them who call themselves Christians) who allowed Satan to gain such power without lifting a finger to stop it.


----------



## Ottawa Real Estate (Sep 7, 2020)

This will get worse as we approach to elections.

--
edited by Annie....no advertising allowed here as per forum rules. Thanks


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My great fear is that we have let the time for talk pass us by and that hard decisions will soon have to be made.


If it is indeed upon us, then let it begin. I am not getting any younger.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My great fear is that we have let the time for talk pass us by and that hard decisions will soon have to be made.


If it continues they'll be a pushback, for sure. Not saying I approve, _because I don't approve_ but MLK statues are not beyond getting toppled over, ya know? I hope not to see that, but it could come to that and worse, I fear.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> If it continues they'll be a pushback, for sure. Not saying I approve, _because I don't approve_ but MLK statues are not beyond getting toppled over, ya know? I hope not to see that, but it could come to that and worse, I fear.


I remember the riots of the 60s then again in the 90s (in the Los Angeles area) but I don't recall them lasting as long as the current ones have nor were they are widespread. So, unless these thugs back down or the cops back them down then I'm afraid you may be right. As for MLK, that Communist rabble-rouser should never have been honored with a statue in the first place. He wasn't as nice as the Mainstream Media paints him to be.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I remember the riots of the 60s then again in the 90s (in the Los Angeles area) but I don't recall them lasting as long as the current ones have nor were they are widespread. So, unless these thugs back down or the cops back them down then I'm afraid you may be right. As for MLK, that Communist rabble-rouser should never have been honored with a statue in the first place. He wasn't as nice as the Mainstream Media paints him to be.


I'd defend their right to erect a statue of MLK as much as I would the right of preservation of a Robert E. Lee statue--or of St. Junipero Serra for that matter.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> I'd defend their right to erect a statue of MLK as much as I would the right of preservation of a Robert E. Lee statue--or of St. Junipero Serra for that matter.


I agree! Freedom of speech and expression should be protected. Nevertheless, a statue of MLK erected in a free nation is an oxymoron. I'd protect a person's right to erect a statue of Karl Marx or Joseph Stalin as well. But it's, nevertheless, a slap in the face of a nation built on Christian morals and Constitutional law. So much blood has been shed to make and keep America free that anything that rings of Communism is anathema to our Founders' collective vision for this nation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Nevertheless, a statue of MLK erected in a free nation is an oxymoron.


Come to Madison, Wisconsin. Everything you thought was a 'free society' gets snow-plowed under because it irritates a socialist somewhere--either on Bascom Hill or at some pizza place.

I mention 'pizza' for a good reason. As you know, socialist Proletariats are all for the working man, or so you thought. A Madison college student will wax nostalgic on the fate of the common man, but then tear into the idiot that doesn't make his pizza fast enough!

Even when I attended college I ran into more socialists than you'd find in Moscow. Speaking of Moscow, we all had crappy apartments furnished by our greedy capitalist overseers. Hard life, but then, it was only one half of a block to the Mifflin Street Co-op and all the cookies your dope ridden soul could digest...

I was a biker even then, and I considered myself as the upper crust. My Harley had its own garage, a rarity among these communists...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> I woke up this morning very concerned about our nation. The Marxists seem to have a lot of momentum, power, and money and they aren't pretending to love America. Their obvious goal is to topple our monuments; our culture; our institutions; our history; and our freedoms/rights/liberties.
> 
> Anyway, I pray for a miracle. America needs a spiritual awakening. What we're seeing is the result of America kicking God and His Son, Jesus Christ out of the public square. He's no longer allowed in government buildings, schools, shopping centers, etc. And Americans are the ones who helped usher Him out. When God leaves, a major void is created and BLM, Antifa, the Democrat Party, and general Satanism fills that void.
> 
> Are we getting what we asked for? (Not that you and I asked for it but "we" in the national sense of the word). Is America the "New Babylon?"


America is going to get its RESET button pushed and it will be no miracle. There are catastrophes of our own that WILL come, plus their are "acts of God" that happen to our planet, ones that are seriously overdue.

Take heart that neither conservatives nor Marxists will be spared. It will only those who are prepared.

... for anything.

Praying? Praying is certainly of benefit. However, we are so FAR away from anything Divine in this sh##-hole world that the positive effects of prayer must be allowed time for the Light soak into the mud of this reality -- Time / Space, we are bounded by such while here. Prayer is immediately effective in the worlds that are to come. Yet again, look around, we are NOT there. "Yea though I walk through the Valley of Death ..." and all that.

The Marxists are going to "get theirs", but then so is everybody else. The winners will be the most ordered and disciplined people. If your religion disciplines you, shows you the right path, excellent! Your Faith will have served you well. 
.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been feeling a bit melancholy, lately. Might be reading too much news. I’m almost resigned to the notion that our nation won’t be recognizable by this time next year. 
I suppose this was bound to happen but I, like everyone before us, figured some other generation would have to deal with it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in PA seeing many many Biden ads on tv. Few Trump ads. Biden ads are now outright lying. Last nite they are saying that retirees and wage earners are going to see x-number of extra dollars in income under the Biden plan. ??? They don’t give details. Trying to buy votes? Big $ is really supporting Biden with massive donations.

Levin and Pompeo last nite explained that Biden wants to reinstate the JCPOA......! WTF! That dumb ass wants to give Iran a clear path to a nuke. I hadn’t seen that fact anywhere before. Maybe Biden will ship another plane load of taxpayer cash to Iran so they can ramp up their terror campaign again.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Turn the question around, ask, which one do you think is being referenced? I think we need to be on the offense, as in, when called a racist, call back at them they are racist.
> 
> Let them defend their argument instead of us defending our position. my .02


I just look at them and ask them if they are voting for biden. If they say yes then I say "then you're a pedophile.'

Also I feel sorry for my kids, my daughter is as right sided as I am but the other two seem to be elsewhere.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I live in a predominantly conservative town and state but I hired a guy a few months ago who's turned out to be a lefty. The other day I mentioned to him that the Trumps had caught the Chinese Cold. He said "good ... I hope that slut dies from it" (speaking of Melania). I literally ripped him a verbal bung-hole after that. I said "she was the classiest First Lady we've had in decades." I then said that she was a thousand times better that the transvestite whore we had under Obama. It shut him up ... for the time being. He's a California transplant who brought his cancerous ideology with him.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> I live in a predominantly conservative town and state but I hired a guy a few months ago who's turned out to be a lefty. The other day I mentioned to him that the Trumps had caught the Chinese Cold. He said "good ... I hope that slut dies from it" (speaking of Melania). I literally ripped him a verbal bung-hole after that. I said "she was the classiest First Lady we've had in decades." I then said that she was a thousand times better that the transvestite whore we had under Obama. It shut him up ... for the time being. He's a California transplant who brought his cancerous ideology with him.


Surely you can find a legitimate reason to fire the insolent fool.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Surely you can find a legitimate reason to fire the insolent fool.


The desert has many holes. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> The desert has many holes. :tango_face_grin:


I think it needs one more.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> Surely you can find a legitimate reason to fire the insolent fool.


I probably couldn't get away with firing him over his political retardation but he does make a lot of paperwork errors and he's generally about as dense as a rock. He was supposed to collect about $80.00 from a customer yesterday. After he used his superior math skills, he returned with a $41.00 check. After rebuking him ... I just sat there wondering how I could launch him into space.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> I probably couldn't get away with firing him over his political retardation but he does make a lot of paperwork errors and he's generally about as dense as a rock. He was supposed to collect about $80.00 from a customer yesterday. After he used his superior math skills, he returned with a $41.00 check. After rebuking him ... I just sat there wondering how I could launch him into space.


Dock his pay.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> I probably couldn't get away with firing him over his political retardation but he does make a lot of paperwork errors and he's generally about as dense as a rock. He was supposed to collect about $80.00 from a customer yesterday. After he used his superior math skills, he returned with a $41.00 check. After rebuking him ... I just sat there wondering how I could launch him into space.


Start documenting, write him up. Third write up and he gets walking papers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Start documenting, write him up. Third write up and he gets walking papers.


Check to see if you are an "At Will" state, meaning you can fire him because you don't like his haircut.

There are 14 "at will" states and I live in one of them...DE.



> The 14 states include Arizona, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Missouri, Montana, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Texas, and Virginia


When I managed 76 employees, meticulous records were kept on each employee. I'm proud to say that I never paid an unemployment claim to anyone, either by them quitting or getting fired. I went to every single labor hearing and never lost. Record keeping is important. It kept our state unemployment taxes down, which in turn, affects the bottom line. Many thought I was a bastard. Oh well.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

We are "at will" and I could literally fire him today. However, finding licensed CDL/HazMat drivers is hard to do around here (smaller town). The one thing this dude has going for him is that he shows up on time every day and that's he's actually pretty eager to work. So, for now, I'm going to have to take the bad with the good until I can't take it anymore or until he gets his **** together.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> We are "at will" and I could literally fire him today. However, finding licensed CDL/HazMat drivers is hard to do around here (smaller town). The one thing this dude has going for him is that he shows up on time every day and that's he's actually pretty eager to work. So, for now, I'm going to have to take the bad with the good until I can't take it anymore or until he gets his **** together.


I have eleven years before retiring from aviation. I'd be happy to drive for you, afterward. I enjoyed driving.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> I have eleven years before retiring from aviation. I'd be happy to drive for you, afterward. I enjoyed driving.


Hopefully ... I'll be deep in the woods in the log cabin of my dreams in 11 years. But if you're free ... maybe you can just take my job.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> We are "at will" and I could literally fire him today. However, finding licensed CDL/HazMat drivers is hard to do around here (smaller town). The one thing this dude has going for him is that he shows up on time every day and that's he's actually pretty eager to work. So, for now, I'm going to have to take the bad with the good until I can't take it anymore or until he gets his **** together.


Well then do the next best thing, talk some sense into the fool.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> Well then do the next best thing, talk some sense into the fool.


Funny ... I just read your post as I was trying to talk sense into the fool. He claims to be a devout Catholic so I asked him how he can reconcile voting for a team of leftists who are pro-abortion. He said that it's not his job to legislate morality (a concept that I actually agree with) but then I asked him if he thought that abortions should be funded by the tax-paying public. He said "absolutely not." Then I asked: "then how can you vote for someone who will legislate THEIR version of morality upon taxpayers? He looked bewildered then started changing the subject. Hopefully, I planted a seed that will cause sleep deprivation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Funny ... I just read your post as I was trying to talk sense into the fool. He claims to be a devout Catholic so I asked him how he can reconcile voting for a team of leftists who are pro-abortion. He said that it's not his job to legislate morality (a concept that I actually agree with) but then I asked him if he thought that abortions should be funded by the tax-paying public. He said "absolutely not." Then I asked: "then how can you vote for someone who will legislate THEIR version of morality upon taxpayers? He looked bewildered then started changing the subject. Hopefully, I planted a seed that will cause sleep deprivation.


Actually, the only laws should be on morality. Anything else should be statutes, rules and regulations regarding commerce.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> Actually, the only laws should be on morality. Anything else should be statutes, rules and regulations regarding commerce.


In a perfect world ... I agree. But my concern is this: who's going to decide what is moral and what isn't? My version of morality comes from the Bible but get the wrong person in charge and his morals may come from the Communist Manifesto; the Humanist Manifesto; or the book of Satan. But even if the Bible is the standard we'd have to wonder who's version of the Bible is being used and what his particular interpretation of Scripture is.

But the Kingdom of God will be ruled by a perfect Law-giver Who's laws will be 100% moral and right.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> Actually, the only laws should be on morality. Anything else should be statutes, rules and regulations regarding commerce.


If our Founders made any major mistake(s) it was not emphasizing in the Constitution that our laws should be based on Biblical standards. By not doing so ... we see the Humanist/Socialist/Globalist mess we're in today. (JMO)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> If our Founders made any major mistake(s) it was not emphasizing in the Constitution that our laws should be based on Biblical standards. By not doing so ... we see the Humanist/Socialist/Globalist mess we're in today. (JMO)


The Constitution is how the government is to be structured. It isn't a philosophical document. Morality was understood. 
The founders didn't fail us. We failed them.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> The Constitution is how the government is to be structured. It isn't a philosophical document. Morality was understood.
> The founders didn't fail us. We failed them.


I agree again. If our current "leaders" would read the essays, letters, musings, and general opinions of the Founders then they would know beyond a shadow of a doubt that the purpose of the Constitution was to protect mankind's rights and to establish a system of government based on moral standards. I believe that many of our "leaders" DO know what the intent of our Founders was but know that the American are too stupid to hold their feet to the fire.

So, yes, our current "leaders" as well as "We The People" have failed to adhere to the vision and intent or the Founding Fathers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I agree again. If our current "leaders" would read the essays, letters, musings, and general opinions of the Founders then they would know beyond a shadow of a doubt that the purpose of the Constitution was to protect mankind's rights and to establish a system of government based on moral standards. I believe that many of our "leaders" DO know what the intent of our Founders was but know that the American are too stupid to hold their feet to the fire.
> 
> So, yes, our current "leaders" as well as "We The People" have failed to adhere to the vision and intent or the Founding Fathers.


It's only prayer that's gonna fix things now. These are such wicked times.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> It's only prayer that's gonna fix things now. These are such wicked times.


I look forward to the miracles Christ will perform as mankind spirals out of control. I look forward to witnessing Christ's perfect justice when He and His angels return to cleanse this planet of evil and corruption. I pray that He protects His children and forgives us of our shortcomings.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I look forward to the miracles Christ will perform as mankind spirals out of control. I look forward to witnessing Christ's perfect justice when He and His angels return to cleanse this planet of evil and corruption. I pray that He protects His children and forgives us of our shortcomings.


He has all the graces we need to get to heaven and overcome all these trials. He loves to show mercy to us if we ask for it. He put us in these times. He'll give us what we need--more than we need.


----------

